# Virtual Globetrotting



## DJhooker (Aug 25, 2011)

hello, i found this site recently and found that they have a whole section on abandoned stuff all over the world.

http://virtualglobetrotting.com/category/events/abandoned/

could prove very handy for potential explores

enjoy


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 29, 2011)

Blimey, there are some fantastic places on there. Great site.
Has anyone seen the 'Iron Horse' at RAF Chicksands? Never heard of it before.
Cheers, DJ.


----------



## highcannons (Aug 29, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Blimey, there are some fantastic places on there. Great site.
> Has anyone seen the 'Iron Horse' at RAF Chicksands? Never heard of it before.
> Cheers, DJ.



wonder if the masts at [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19604[/ame]
are the same - both on high ground?


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 29, 2011)

It's good innit! And there were at least half a dozen sites it's pointed me at now. Anyone fancy a road trip to those deserted villages in Italy???


----------

